
Cyanogen is chopping its staff after Cyanogen OS has failed to catch on - doener
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/22/12260232/cyanogen-layoffs-android
======
doener
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12149119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12149119)

